# CRGW and immune treatment



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello lovely Welsh ladies,
I have been e mailing crgw over the last few days with lots of questions (they must love me! Lol). I asked about immune treatment (it is in their price list) but they seemed a little woolly in their response! Has anybody had immune treatment here? 
Thanks,
JB xx


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi jellybaby 

I've had prednisolone (plus gestone and clexane) on my last 2 fresh and my FET cycle. On my last fresh cycle I also had intralipids with my last scan before EC. If you get a BFP you get more 

They generally say it's worth a try and it doesn't do any harm 

Good luck 
Angelica 
xx


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Angelica,
Did you have the immune tests done to determine dosages etc? I've asked them a few questions about their immune package and they seemed a little vague. Sometimes a little knowledge is a dangerous thing - I feel a bit paranoid that they do not have as much experience of treating immunes as I would like! :s They seem very pro-active on all other fronts though and are incredibly helpful on the phone  x


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

I didn't have any tests done - they do offer the tests through Chicago. I don't think they "specialise"  in immunes


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, thanks Angelica. I was really closely monitored before (with re-tests etc) so am a little anxious I guess. 
Thanks for your reply  x


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

They are really helpful - it's worth checking with them xx


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes, will do. They have been really helpful and informative on the phone. Think I will go along to the open day later this month. So far, I have been impressed    X


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Jelly baby iv just been for a consultation in CRGW and am so impressed. I still have nhs cycles to use & frozen embryos which the consultant has advised me to use first. 
Given my history and the quality of my embreyos we feel implantation failiure is the issue. 
She has recommended a endo scratch, steriods clexane and re test of my thyroid & iron levels - she is writing a letter to my nhs consultant who I am seeing end of month & if nhs have any issues in prescribing / paying for drugs she will prescribe for me. 
They also offer intralipids there which she said I could do if I wanted. 
I have only level 1 testing so far and have just send off for greek hidden tests. 
I am hoping using this protocol for my next FET will save me thousands on Chicago tests!! 
I would 100% recommend a consultation wish id gone sooner!


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh and switching to gestone instead of cyclogest which iv used last 2 cycles x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Lilypink
I've done an NHS cycle with input from CRGW.  NHS were happy to give me Prednisolone, Clexane and Gestone.  The only thing they weren't able to give me was Utrogestan but that was only because pharmacy didn't stock it, the consultant was happy to prescribe but wasn't able.  
If you need any more details about how this worked, let me know.
Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply sarah! Which nhs consultant did you see? 
I have just been switched to someone new in Neath port talbot hosp so not sure who yet. 
She didn't mention utrogestan? What's that for?
She did mention thyroxine if my thyroid levels come back with any issue not had them checked for 3 years & I think metaforin? ( excuse the spelling ) she wanted my iron levels checked as I have history of anemia which apparently can cause implantation. Issues. 
I really thought they were great & was good to get a second opinion. 
Did you have any immune testing done? Xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Lily
I saw Grace at IVF Wales - only had one real consultation with her and that was just by luck as I had a bit of a meltdown at treatment planning and demanded to see a consultant!
Utrogestan is an alternative to Cyclogest because I've bled when I've been on Gestone together with Cyclogest - it's just progesterone in a different form.  Most people are ok on Gestone alone but I seem to need a lot more luteal support.  I also had HCG injections after transfer to try and encourage my body to make more progesterone as I'd always bled before OTD.

I've just had my thyroid levels checked and one of them is a bit out but not sure if it needs to be corrected as the others are ok.  I'm also on Metformin which is meant to help with egg quality if you have PCOS.  That was prescribed for me by a consultant at Create - we've been round a few clinics looking to get third and fourth opinions.  Now going to the Czech Republic next month with a view to getting some more tests done there.  Amanda says she'll help us with that too especially with sorting out all the drugs.

Strangely enough I have a history of anaemia and also B12 deficiency but my GP tells me that's all fine now.  Amanda has never suggested that could be a problem.

Didn't bother with any immune testing because Amanda said the treatment would be the same if it came back positive and it's a lot of money to pay.  It's likely I have immune issues though as I have a lot of allergies, which are controlled by being on antihistamines permanently.  I also had intralipids for my last cycle with IVF Wales.

Hope that helps.  Let me know if you need anything else.

Sara. xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Sara grace did my EC & ET! Nhs wanted to put me straight back into a FET cycle but I also had a little meltdown & demanded a consultant appointment. 

On my first ICSI I spotted for 24 hours 4 days after ET then full period started before OTD 
First FET I spotted for 24 hours again 4 days after ET but didn't bleed until I stopped cyclogest. Every period tho I spot a few days before so think that's why I need extra LP support. I think I may have had some Implantation bleeding previously before rejecting.

Luckily iv got 8 5 day blasts left so can do a FET cycle rather than fresh which I'm glad about with taking all these extra drugs. I thought Amanda was amazing - encouraged me to use my frozen blasts before trying a cycle with them which I thought was really honest. 

I think I may do intralipids just to know iv done a full immune cycle, again like you she said that tests are so expensive & treatment would be the same anyway.  Did you have then through CRGW? 
Sorry for all the questions but so nice to speak to someone who has been through the same! 

Do you think you will cycle in Czech then? I have off for hidden C & the 7 in one test through serum Athens. They seem to have amazing results xx 

Sending lots of luck  to you xx


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I am due to take Ovtirelle tonight but have incomplete instructions. Can you tell me what part of my body am I supposed to take in it. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

Jean


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

It's in your tummy Jean.
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

In your tummy same as gonal f pen if you have used that turn the dial all the way out and wait until it's all in x


----------

